

Ask HN White-Label service: How do I go about it? - soitgoes

I've been asked by a client to create a White-label service similar to an existing product I have. The service will have the client's logo on it. The customers they bring to the service wouldn't be customers I would get to my service so I'm not losing out. I will host the service and they will point their customers at it.<p>Questions:<p>* Is it okay to charge for development costs when enhancing your own product?<p>* Is it okay to put a link on the white-labelled site such as "powered by mycompany"?<p>* What is a typical revenue split when providing a white label service?<p>* Or would it be more typical for me to charge the client a fixed monthly rate and they keep the revenue from the clients that use the service?
======
jhancock
1 - Yes, its ok to charge for dev costs && keep the resultant product for your
own use and to white-label to another.

2 - Its ok to do the "powered-by" thing. Best to add it and then put a config
option for the customer to turn it off fairly easily.

3 - What to charge? Well if you have no idea what the wallet size of your
customer is, charge about 2/3 of what you think it would cost him to write it
from scratch (what it might cost him, not you) and then provide for
hourly/daily rates for consulting work for mods and support.

~~~
soitgoes
Thanks. Do you think it's okay to ask for a percentage of what revenue they
take from the service? If so, what would be typical? I will host the service,
they will point their customers at it.

